# Reflector pasivo para GSM



## 7s7 (Nov 20, 2012)

En el piso donde vivo tengo una casi nula cobertura para GSM y 3G. En el piso del vecino de arriba ya hay y en el desván se escucha perfecto.

Había pensado comprar un kit de amplificador de GSM e instalarlo en el desván de la casa que nadie usa. pero tengo muchas dudas sobre las frecuencias de los equipos que ofrecen. 

Queria antes preguntar opiniones de una posible solución que se me ha ocurrido, por si alguien lo ha probado ya.

En un marco de dos o tres metros cuadrados pongo una rejilla metálica o uso un contrachapado forrado con una capa de papel de aluminio y lo oriento a 45º de tal forma que la radiación incidente del repetidor de GSM rebote hacia abajo atravesando el suelo del desván y del vecino, para tener una zona de recepción en mi piso. De esta forma tendría una zona asegurada de recepción y ya de paso me quito de todo tipo de problemas de los amplificadores.

¿Es factible?


----------



## miguelus (Nov 21, 2012)

Buenas noches7s7

La utilización de los Repetidores Pasivos en frecuencias de µOndas es algo que suele funcionar muy bien pero...
Es necesario que exita muy buena señal ya que este tipo de repetidor tiene pérdidas y tendrás que añadir las pérdidas en el suelo/techo de la vivienda.

Todo es cuestión de probar.


Sal U2


----------



## nesux7 (Nov 26, 2012)

Buenas Noches:

Como profesional dedicado a esta rama no creo que te funcione los reflectores pasivos están pensados para frecuencias a partir de los 3gigas (por encima del 3g) y mucha mas potencia.
Te recomendaría que llamases a tu compañía y pusieses una reclamación,yo las atiendo a diario y se puede resolver con un simple giro de antena de la estacion que te este donando la señal o aumentar la potencia de la portadora que estes recibiendo en tu casa.

Saludos.


----------



## 7s7 (Nov 29, 2012)

Gracias por las dos respuestas.

Ya llamé a mi compañía y les mandé un listado de amplificadores para que me recomendaran el mas adecuado. Se pusieron en contacto conmigo y me dijeron que subirian la potencia. Un poquito mas subió pero nada mas. Otros operadores también tienen problemas de potencia de señal aquí.

¿Porqué hay problemas de reflexión por debajo de los 3 gH?


----------



## jesust (Feb 1, 2013)

Hola, si no te suben potencia tienes esta opcion de pago :

http://www.repeaterstore.eu/products/repeaterkits/anytone/anytone-at800.html


QUOTE=7s7;743107]Gracias por las dos respuestas.

Ya llamé a mi compañía y les mandé un listado de amplificadores para que me recomendaran el mas adecuado. Se pusieron en contacto conmigo y me dijeron que subirian la potencia. Un poquito mas subió pero nada mas. Otros operadores también tienen problemas de potencia de señal aquí.

¿Porqué hay problemas de reflexión por debajo de los 3 gH?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Domux (Abr 17, 2013)

Hola, los kits repetidores de telefonía móvil funcionan en 3 bandas de frecuencia ( los más económicos en una sola banda, los más caros pueden funcionar en las 3 simultáneamente). 
En esta página tienes instrucciones que te pueden ayudar a seleccionar la banda más adecuada:

http://kometline.com/content/26-que-amplificador-de-cobertura-movil-elegir


----------



## 7s7 (Abr 18, 2013)

gracias por la información y el enlace


----------

